# Bread making machine is kinda fun.



## ahakohda (Jun 17, 2019)

Last night unpacked our new bread machine. So effortless. So good.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 17, 2019)

I feel guilty, like I'm cheating, every time I use mine, but the bread sure is tasty. My favorite is a buttermilk white bread which has just a little bit of whole wheat flower.


----------



## ahakohda (Jun 17, 2019)

And that fresh baked bread smell all over the house....))))


----------



## mike243 (Jun 17, 2019)

I remember those days, that and the home made pasta, then #2 diabetes raised its ugly head and it all came to a end


----------



## ahakohda (Jun 17, 2019)

Mine raised it head in 2011 with glucose near 400. But ever since I am managing it with strict diet. Off the meds as of now. I let myself go every two years. Than year of strict diet and so on.


----------

